

Atomic Scala - blearyeyed
http://www.atomicscala.com/book

======
thebluesky
Glad to see Bruce Eckel involved. It's interesting to see just how many Scala
books have been cranked out in the last 6-12 months or are currently in
progress.

------
Toshio
<p>You can download the first 25% of the book&nbsp;<strong>here</strong>.</p>

Ummm ... where?

~~~
thebluesky
Seems he forgot the link. Another excellent book for learning Scala is Scala
for the Impatient. The first 9 chapters are free:
<http://horstmann.com/scala/>

~~~
michaels0620
The link is now working.

